# Chemicals on Ebay



## metatp (Apr 18, 2010)

Here are some chemicals being sold on ebay. Price seems a bit high, but I guess if you want them all it is not. There are 40 in all.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Lot-Laboratory-Lab-CHEMICALS-Science-Experiments_W0QQitemZ170472317401QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item27b0f121d9


----------



## Irons (Apr 18, 2010)

From their Hazardous Waste locker to yours for only $86. 

Plus shipping.


----------

